# Tempowertung



## Dmgfriend (12. April 2008)

Halllo liebe Community,
wie wahrscheinlich schon gemerkt geht es um Tempowertung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also was ich gerne wissen würde ist wie schnell kann man maximal werden mit einer Waffe .
Ich gehe von mir aus Haupthand 2,60 Tempo und Nebenhand 1,80 Tempo.
Meinses wissens erhöhen 50 Tempowertung das Schlagtempo um 0,10 .
Wir gehen davo aus man hat eine gut erreichbare Tempowertung nur duch Rüstung von 250 dann sind wir bei 2,10 / 1,30 Tempo dann nehmen wir einen Hasttrank 400 Tempowertung also sind wir bei 1,30 und 0,50 .
Diese Werte finde ich schon sehr extrem müssten aber durchaus machbar sein auch wen ich es mit meinen Null Tempowertung und nur einem Hasttrank nicht ganz bestätigen kann.
also würden nun noch 250 Tempowertung feheln  zwar nur für die Nebenhand aber immerhin.
Also kann jemand sagen ob es Möglich ist vielleicht mit bestimmten Waffen denen von Illidan mit ihrerer Trefferchance eingerechnet auf ein Schlagtempo von 0 -0,30 zu kommen es würde mich einfach interessieren .

Freue mich auf eure Antworten !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M6eis6ter6 (12. April 2008)

Dmgfriend schrieb:


> Halllo liebe Community,
> wie wahrscheinlich schon gemerkt geht es um Tempowertung
> 
> 
> ...



ich Denke schon das das möglich is aber i-wo muss doch ein cap sein^^ weil sonst isses krank


----------



## dahero (12. April 2008)

Soweit ich weiß, kann man das Tempo nicht unter 1 drücken.


----------



## Zurk (12. April 2008)

und dann noch zerhächseln vom schurken^^
ne ich glaub auch eine sek is mind


----------



## LordofDemons (12. April 2008)

das wäre ja total unlogisch dann würde man ja innerhalb von 0 sek. unendlich oft zuschlagen


----------



## Zer0X (12. April 2008)

Es gab im Schurken forum mal sonen Screen von nem Schurken mit Illidan gleves in hyjal mit den ganzen buffs von den mobs da, die man sich irgendwie über gedankenkontrolle vom priester buffen kann, wo die Tempowertung unter 0 ist, aber leider find ich ihn noch nicht.
Wenn ich ihn habe reich ich ihn nach


----------



## Tr0ll3 (12. April 2008)

dahero schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, kann man das Tempo nicht unter 1 drücken.


doch ich hatte schon seher oft 0.95


----------



## Zer0X (12. April 2008)

Ah gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o173/kbc8090/hastelol.jpg


----------



## Rasgaar (12. April 2008)

wtf? *g*


----------



## Fel0x (12. April 2008)

wow seh ich das richtig das er 3 mal (verdammt mir fällt der name gerade nicht ein, den buff vom schami der schneller attacken und zaubern lässt)hat? ^^


----------



## Raddwa (Kult der Verdammten) (13. April 2008)

Solche ideen sollte man für sich und seine freunde behalten, bin auc schon seit längerer zeit am sammeln ;P ^^
Mich hats jetzt richtig gerissen wie ich das im Ticker gesehen hab


----------



## Te-Rax (13. April 2008)

Zer0X schrieb:


> Ah gefunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ach du heilige...da ist aber auch alles geproct oder?Trinket ,Die Waffen ,Schamanen Hast buff ,Zerhäckseln ,Klingenwirbel und und und...


----------



## Minam (13. April 2008)

Hallo,

(Synopsis : Kurz gesagt: DPS * ( 100 % + Prozente aus der Wertung ) )

spontan fällt mir dazu ein:

(Voraussetzung für 1 % Geschwindigkeitserhöhung müssen 15,77 Wertungspunkte aufgewendet werden.)

In den Charakterübersichten ist immer die Zeit je Schlag angegeben, dann müßte Blizzard folgendes rechnen:

Zeit für einen Schlag geteilt durch ( 100 % plus Hastewertung geteilt durch 15,77 ) =  Beschleunigte Zeit für einen Schlag
(wg. der Prozentrechnung steht im Beispiel 1 für 100 %, und das Komma ist bei der 15,75 verschoben)

( Bsp. Schurke 1,8 er Dolch 38 Haste: 1,8 s/Schlag / ( 1 + 38/1577 ) = 1,76 s/Schlag )

Es gibt dann kein Cap.

Wer das ganze über Geschwindigkeit (Schlage je Zeit) wie in der Synopsis rechnen möchte nimmt das ganze reziprok:
Waffengeschwindigkeit mal ( 100 % plus Haste geteilt durch 15,77 ) = Angriffsgeschwindigkeit
(Bsp. Schurke 1,8 er Dolch 38 Haste: 1/1,8 s * ( 1 + 38/1577 ) = 1/1,76 s

Für die 2,6 er Waffe aus dem Eingangspost gilt 250 + 400 Haste ergibt 1,84 s je Schlag

Grüße Minam


----------



## Minam (13. April 2008)

Nachsatz:

Wenn die Formeln stimmen sollten, dann sollten die Buffs aus dem weiter oben verlinkten Bild mit der Kriegsgleve die Wertung auf 35.222 Punkte gebracht haben. Steht natürlich nirgendswo, weil die Buffs ja zum Großteil nicht Punkte bringen, sondern schon von vornherein relative Erhöhungen bringen.

M


----------



## kescho (13. April 2008)

lol stellt  euch das mal im bg vor ein schurke mit 0 schlag zeit der haut dich ja weniger als ner sekunde down aba ich glaub das blizz mal gesagt hat bei 1-0,9 sek is schluss


----------



## NightCreat (13. April 2008)

dahero schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, kann man das Tempo nicht unter 1 drücken.



mit dem bogen hurrican (1.60) den bm bonus kp wie viel das dann war und schnellfeuer kam ich deutlich unter 1.00 also könnte man auf jedenfall weit runter kommen


----------



## Betrunkener (13. April 2008)

ich glaub mit buffs kann man drunter kommen unter 0,1 ... dmait mein ich hasttrank, berserker...blabla^^


----------



## theriggiboy (13. April 2008)

lol richtig schnell aber mit den beiden krigsgleven macht der ned besonders dmg Oo^^


----------



## Shamozz (13. April 2008)

Tempowertung is ganz interessant....


.....wie sieht das denn mit der Zaubertempowertung aus?


Kann mir da jemand mal n Tipp geben wie das funktioniert?


Mich wundert, dass man den Global Cooldwon angeblich unter 1 Sekunde drücken kann. Aber das geht logischerweise nicht, weil du sonst (z.b. mage) feuerschlag permanent instant casten kannst, wenn du genug Tempowertung hast.


----------



## Seryma (13. April 2008)

Der Paladin meines Bruders hat ein Schwert (einhand) mit 1,25 geschwindigkeit... mit siegel des kreuzfahrers schafft ers auf 0.85 Tempo.... also unter 1 gehts schon...


----------



## Die Kuh (13. April 2008)

Der Globalcooldown beträgt normalerweise 1,5 Sekunden. Seit 2.4 kann er nun aber mit Zaubertempowertung auf bis 1 Sekunde gedrückt werden.


----------



## Dps-we deliver (13. April 2008)

In Bezug auf den Endgame-Content  gilt ganz einfach...(Hit-cap>)Haste>dmg.>crit.
Hitcap ist durch 4/8 t6 etc. gegeben somit wird Hasterating (zaubertempowertung) zum stärksten stat. .
Nur zu bedenken is eben immer das zaubertempo zwar die DPS erhöht ABER den gesamt Schaden auch nur dann wenn genug Mana zur verfügung steht.



Edit:
Für Heiler müsste in etwa das selbe auf Heal bezogen zutreffen, ebenfalls sollte der Faktor ´´Mana´´ bedacht werden , aber seit 2,4 schwimme die heiloor ja sowieso drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noxzul (14. April 2008)

um mal was zu dem screenshot zu sagen:

Die drei buffs, die dem schamenkampfrausch bzw heldentum? ähnlich sehen, nennen sich, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, frenzy. Das ist ein buff, den mal seinen mitspielern geben kann, wenn man als priester einen dieser necrolyten aus mh übernimmt.

Dieser erhört die angriffsgeschindigkeit um 30% fügt aber dem ziel gleichzeit naturschaden über die zeit zu.
Das sind die gelben zahlen, die in der mitte des bildschirms zu sehen sind. Das ist NICHT der schaden den der schurke macht. Die schadensanzeige geht in den schriftzügen der Extra Attacks unter. Sollet ihr euch für den schaden interessieren könnt ihr den unten rechts im combatlog nach lesen.

ich hoffe ich konnte ein bissl weiterhelfen.

hier nochmal der link, wenn man net zurückscrollen will.
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o173/kbc8090/hastelol.jpg


----------



## Pandur87 (14. April 2008)

man beachte, dass alles was im combatlog steht in der gleichen sekunde stattgefunden hat, ich chat schreibt er, dass er 4367dps hat... einfach nur krank


----------



## Blibb (14. April 2008)

Shamozz schrieb:


> Tempowertung is ganz interessant....
> .....wie sieht das denn mit der Zaubertempowertung aus?
> Kann mir da jemand mal n Tipp geben wie das funktioniert?
> Mich wundert, dass man den Global Cooldwon angeblich unter 1 Sekunde drücken kann. Aber das geht logischerweise nicht, weil du sonst (z.b. mage) feuerschlag permanent instant casten kannst, wenn du genug Tempowertung hast.


Nicht ganz weil der Feuerschlag nen eigenen Cooldown hat der sich net runterdrücken lässt. Beim Zaubertempowertung gilt das gleiche: Unter einer Sekunde geht nicht. Alos ich stell mir das als Heilpala oder Priester lustig vor die nicht mehr durch den Glabalen cd gebremst werden wenn sie Lichtblitze oder Blitzheilung casten.


----------



## Annovella (14. April 2008)

"Soweit ich weiß, kann man das Tempo nicht unter 1 drücken."

Meinst du damit insgesammtes schlagtempo? oder meinst du damit z.b 1,50 waffe geht bis max. 0,50 runter? Ich kam schonmal auf 0,67 Tempo mit der offhandwaffe, also das kann schonmal nicht stimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2008)

Minimalstes Tempo beträgt 0,01. Darunter geht in WoW nichts. Reicht ja auch.^^


----------



## Miracolos (14. April 2008)

Blibb schrieb:


> Nicht ganz weil der Feuerschlag nen eigenen Cooldown hat der sich net runterdrücken lässt. Beim Zaubertempowertung gilt das gleiche: Unter einer Sekunde geht nicht. Alos ich stell mir das als Heilpala oder Priester lustig vor die nicht mehr durch den Glabalen cd gebremst werden wenn sie Lichtblitze oder Blitzheilung casten.



da berserker (troll-fähigkeit, mit low hp gezündet) und seele der macht stackt
flashheal ftw, der dann mit 30%+20%=50% deutlich unter der 1sek liegt, das prob is nur dass das lag dich nicht den button so schnell spammen lässt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mit kampfrausch hab ichs noch nicht getestet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zaubertempowertung dürfte aber im tooltip nicht korrekt gerechnet werden da zwar 30 ztw 1% entsprechen hingegen der mystische Himmelsfeuerdiamant(welchen ich übrigens schwerstens empfehlen kann) seit 2.4 nicht mehr die casttime eines zaubers halbiert was leider nicht über den GCD lief sondern für 6sek. die zaubertempowertung auf 320 erhöht was ja dann 10,666...% entsprechen müsste, wird im tooltip aber mit 20% angezeigt ( rechne ich da völlig falsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , bitte um aufklärung


----------



## Ex-Nex (14. April 2008)

sorry falsch gecklickt...


----------



## Zachariaz (14. April 2008)

Also mit der Tempowertung habe ich eine höhere DPS, wie schon ein Vorredner geschrieben hat. Wenn der Hitcap einmal erreicht ist, ist Spellhaste > Spelldmg > Spellcrit...

Wirkt sich aus...find das schnellere gecaste von meinem Feuerball genial :-)

In wie weit man aber die Tempowertung höherschrauben kann, um die maximale Geschwindigkeit eines Zaubers bzw. einer Attacke erreichen zu können, weiss ich leider nicht. Aber dann würde man an Grundwerte verlieren und das ist natürlich auch nicht das Wahre!

Die Trinkets sollten dabei helfen...

Für Caster gibt es doch eins bei Arkatraz, um die Tempowertung auf ca. 300 zu erhöhen...Eine Überlegung ist es allemal wert.


----------



## Esprit-Chimära (14. April 2008)

Was ist das denn für ein Sch... Thread?

Leute, habt Ihr auch noch was anderes im Kopf als diese WoW-Spezialdetails?


----------



## Thoryia (14. April 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein Sch... Thread?
> 
> Leute, habt Ihr auch noch was anderes im Kopf als diese WoW-Spezialdetails?


Was hat dich denn hier her verschlagen? Ein ernsthaftes Thema zur Globalen Erderwärmung kann es auf Grund der Überschrift nicht sein. Erst lesen dann Flamen. Sollte Dich der Thread nicht interessieren, einfach wieder gehen. Ist keiner traurig drum.


----------



## Darkstar84 (14. April 2008)

Ich finds immer wieder herrlich wie sich hier einige zuflamen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mal zum Thema klar ist das machbar unter 1.00 Tempo zu kommen, jeder der was anderes sagt von seinem Melee ist entweder noch nicht in den Genuß gekommen oder hat keine Ahnung. Aber eins muss man diesem Schurken lassen geil siehts schon aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

in diesem Sinne .....


----------



## Rockward (14. April 2008)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grenzwert_%28Funktion%29


mit anderen worten... die geschwindigkeit geht gegen null wird aber niemals null erreichen. je höher die geschwindigkeit um so mehr hastrating braucht man. die hastrating muss exponential steigen und geht richtung unendlich um eine geschwindigkeit von null zu erreichen.

und nochmal anders je schneller ihr seid um so mehr hast braucht ihr damit es was bringt.

und nu nochmal gaanz anders... selbst wenn man auf null bringen könnte,was mathematisch vielleicht möglich wäre,schafft ihr es nie.(soviel hast gibts nun wieder auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) also nehmt soviel tempowertung mit wie geht aber vergesst nicht die anderes stats,sie bringen imoo viel mehr.


----------



## Shamozz (14. April 2008)

Also ist die Tempowertung beim Casten z.b. Feuerball bei 3 sekunden und mit mehr Tempowertung könnte ich den schneller casten, aber den GCD wird mindestens 1 Sekunde sein!?


----------



## Bartel (14. April 2008)

Shamozz schrieb:


> Also ist die Tempowertung beim Casten z.b. Feuerball bei 3 sekunden und mit mehr Tempowertung könnte ich den schneller casten, aber den GCD wird mindestens 1 Sekunde sein!?



der GCD bei nem Caster kann nicht unter 1sek. gebracht werden

Gruß


----------



## bigdadycool (14. April 2008)

in zul wenn man den schamanen mit zauberraub 300%schneller casten das klaut is sheep doch instant und hat keinen cd oder net ?


----------



## Shênya (15. April 2008)

theriggiboy schrieb:


> lol richtig schnell aber mit den beiden krigsgleven macht der ned besonders dmg Oo^^



rechne das hoch ^^ 0.06 = 300-500dmg auf ne sekunde hoch: 6-8k dmg/sec 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum thread: danke für die posts und den link^^ hab mich auch schon gefragt wie weit man das runterbringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw. würd ich cap auf 99% des schlagtempos tippen. Wie die hitwertung über 99% gehts ned^^


----------



## Seitaer (15. April 2008)

also so viel ich weiss braucht man für die klingen die der schurke an hat bt und bt ist so wie ich mich erinnere todeshörige ruf also wie zum henker kommt der an die waffen ohne diesen ruf??? also überlegt euch das mal fake oder nicht???

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-reputati...zad&n=Zerix


----------



## PowerLevelGnom (15. April 2008)

Seitaer schrieb:


> also so viel ich weiss braucht man für die klingen die der schurke an hat bt und bt ist so wie ich mich erinnere todeshörige ruf also wie zum henker kommt der an die waffen ohne diesen ruf??? also überlegt euch das mal fake oder nicht???
> 
> http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-reputati...zad&n=Zerix



Ganz einfach, weil du den falschen link hast, das hier ist der richtige (USA, nicht EU)

http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.x...nis&n=Zerix


----------



## Isegrim (15. April 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> rechne das hoch ^^ 0.06 = 300-500dmg auf ne sekunde hoch: 6-8k dmg/sec
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Für Zauber gibt es eine Mindestverfehlrate von 1%. Diese kann nicht durch Trefferwertung beeinflußt werden.
Physische Angriffe hingegen können mit genügend Trefferwertung auf 0% Verfehlen gebracht werden. (Parieren + Ausweichen von Mobs durch Waffenkunde ebenso).

Wie schon von einigen geschrieben, gibt es keine Grenze für die Angriffsgeschwindigkeit. Man kann sich theoretisch immer weiter der 0 nähern, sie aber wegen der prozentualen Erhöhung der Geschwindigkeit nie erreichen.

In der Praxis sieht es so aus, daß man sich jeden verfügbaren Buff für Angriffsgeschwindigkeit besorgen und zusammen wirken lassen kann, aber nur vorhersag- und berechenbare Ergebnisse erhalten wird.


----------



## Samael72 (7. April 2009)

Hallo Leute!

Insgesamt gesehen haben so ziemlich alle Recht die hier posten und dann auch doch nicht.
Leider hab ich die genauen Zahlen nicht gefunden aber in etwa kommt das durchaus hin.

Die Tempowertung beeinflußt nämlich nicht nur die Zeit des Angfriffs sondern auch die Globale Abklingzeit die
eigentlich bei 1,5sec liegt. Diese kann tatsächlich mit der Tempowertung nicht unter 1sec gedrückt werden.
Dort gibt es also tatsächlich ein Kap und das liegt in etwa bei 750.

Für die Casttime oder Schlagzeit liegt dann das "hitcap" bei 100% Zeitverkürzung. Nachdem die Formel
einiger meiner Vorgänger stimmt kann man sich das selber ausrechnen.

Eines sollte allerdings berücksichtigt werden: Was bringt eine Casttime von unter einer Sekunde, wenn die Globale Abklingzeit
doch dann drüber liegt?

Euer
Leamas

FERTE FORTITER


----------



## Kwatamehn (7. April 2009)

Jäger können ihren GCD gar nicht unter 1,5 drücken.


Insofern bringt Haste "nur" solange wirklich mehr, bis man den Steady von 2sek auf ne  Castzeit von 1,5sek (=GCD) gedrückt hat.

Dabei gibt es ein Soft und Hardcap - Soft wäre jenes wo man soviel Haste durch Buffs,Procc von Verb.Aspekt des Falken,Kampfrausch,etc bei 1,5 ist.
Hardcap jenes wo unbuffed der Steady bei 1,5 liegen würde.

Ansonsten wie gesagt beschleunigt Haste nur den Autoshot - der Anteil am Schaden davon ist aber weit nicht so hoch wie die Summe von anderen Spezialschüssen, für die Haste 0,nix bringt. Von daher ist für Jäger Haste eigentlich das letzte auf das man geht - wer das anstatt AGI/AP/KRIT sockelt,verzaubert,Tränke schluckt...naja -.-

BM-Jäger sind durch Talente schon auf unter 1,5sek Steady-Castzeit und haben generell niedrige Autoshot-Intervalle und andauernde Proccs von Verb.Aspekt des Falken - für die ist Haste noch weniger interessant.

Und ich bin mir nicht sicher wie es bei anderen Meleeklassen das Verhältnis Autohit (White DMG) und Spezialschläge, für die Haste nix bringt, aussieht....


----------



## Dalmus (7. April 2009)

Samael72 schrieb:


> Insgesamt gesehen haben so ziemlich alle Recht die hier posten und dann auch doch nicht.
> Leider hab ich die genauen Zahlen nicht gefunden aber in etwa kommt das durchaus hin.


Dir ist sicherlich bewußt, daß der letzte Eintrag vor Deinem so etwa ein Jahr zurück lag? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

